# Back in Business



## BigSwole (Mar 3, 2016)

Finally ponied up the money and bit the bullet. I've been wanting to order a new fan prop for a while but as soon as I had the money saved up I'd blow it. 

Well last Friday I finally said I'm done with it. Got help with a static thrust calculator and found out what size prop and how many blades would work best with my motor.  Decided on a 42" 4 blade composite prop pitched at 16' which should net me around 180lbs of static thrust. I think my last 3 blade wood prop was only putting out like 130 or 140 lbs of static thrust so this should be a nice Upgrade. 

*side note* wood prop exploded, it had a rotting spot in it so I knew it was going to go eventually. And of course it went when I was heading across the middle of the lake and I didn't have gas for the big motor. "because we weren't going far" ? 

Anyways, I didn't have any problem pushing grass before so more is better amirite...

Prop arrived today, when I get off work at 8am I'm headed to throw that baby on and see what I can get her to do. Hope to have some pictures to share after this weekend. Weather permitting. I've been MIA past 2 years and I have alot of fish to kill to make up for it. 

✌?✌ I'm just glad to be back.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Mar 5, 2016)

Heck yeah man


----------

